# AKAIO 1.6 RC2



## Another World (Mar 24, 2010)

*AKAIO 1.6 RC2*
Update









The second public release candidate for AKAIO, Acekard All-In-One, has just been released. This release fixes a few bugs, includes translation updates, game fixes, and more. Please see the full change log for more information. Be aware that this is still a release candidate and bugs may present themselves. Before officially reporting any bugs please familiarize yourself with the rules at the official AKAIO forums (linked below).



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> • Show error screen on boot if your using a clone.
> • Added Korean language (Thanks cherries4u).
> • Added Czech language (Thanks penthaler).
> • Fixed hiddenFileNames ini bug.
> • Now shows an error if a clone is detected.





Spoiler: Compatibility Fixes (By Date)




March 24th
----------
Fixed Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey (#4821).

March 22nd
----------
Fixed Rooms - The Main Building (#4813).

March 20th
----------
Fixed Nettou! Powerful Koushien (#4807).
Fixed Kawaii Koinu DS 3 (#4809).
Fixed Crayon Shinchan Susume Kasukabe Ninja Tai (#4810).
Fixed Warioworld D.I.Y (#4XXX).

March 18th
----------
Fixed Pokemon Wii connectivity using QuickSave mode.
Fixed Alice in Wonderland (#4798).
Fixed Combat of Giants: Mutant Insects (#4800).

March 17th
----------
Fixed Pokemon HG/SS wii connectivity (Thanks yellow.wood.goblin).
Fixed Deca Sports DS (#4797).

March 13th
----------
Fixed RPG Tsukuru (#4789).

March 12th
----------
Fixed 100 Livres Classiques (#4783).
Fixed Jacqueline Wilson's Tracy Beaker: The Game (#4784).






Download



AKAIO Official Forum



AKAIO Loaders



AKAIO Official WIKI



Discuss


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 24, 2010)

Good, maybe we'll get less whiners about "baww my acekard MIGHT be fake!"

Now instead, we'll get "baww my acekard IS fake!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In all seriousness, kudos and thanks for the firmware, Normatt.

This also gives me another chance to try Wario Ware DIY, and see if I want to buy it or not, I'm still not sure.


----------



## clegion (Mar 24, 2010)

so no fixes for SS yet


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 24, 2010)

GG Normmatt !


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 24, 2010)

clegion said:
			
		

> so no fixes for SS yet


that was in RC1


----------



## heartgold (Mar 24, 2010)

clegion said:
			
		

> so no fixes for SS yet



SS? Soul silver?

If that so, RC1 was released before HG/SS were leaked, and guess what? The games worked flawlessly. =P Not even a patch needed or firmware update unlike other flashcarts.

Sorry if SS doesn't stand for that ^^'


----------



## Rydian (Mar 24, 2010)

I love the notice at the top in large bold text.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> STOP FUCKING WHINING ABOUT RELEASES OR YOU WON'T RECEIVE ANYMORE.


Why?  'Cause it's all the excuse I need to lay down a mental hammer (to the face) on people that bitch about releases while contributing absolutely nothing themselves.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I love the notice at the top in large bold text.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Another World (Mar 24, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 24, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doggod (Mar 24, 2010)

Mirror:
http://www.mediafire.com/?xhcquzan50a


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 24, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 24, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Good, maybe we'll get less whiners about "baww my acekard MIGHT be fake!" Now instead, we'll get "baww my acekard IS fake!"


Yep - i agree - but a couple of things still puzzles me

How will it know it's a 'Clone' and not a dodgy 2.1 ? - AFAIK both Clones and Dodgy card both have the same HW: number
Any chance of a screen shot of the Fault message - or does it just say
Oi You !!!
You've got a Clone
Go buy a proper Acekard !!!!'


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 24, 2010)

heavy work coming in to make this work... great work and dedication


----------



## heartgold (Mar 24, 2010)

Really grateful for this, thanks for all your hard work and effort, oh and thanks again =PPP


----------



## JBW (Mar 24, 2010)

Cheers, warioware works perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if you're reading this and you where one of those whiny shits who moaned about not getting rc2 quickly enough, shut up next time. Normatts is not not releasing because not enough people are moaning, hes probably holding back because he wants you all too stop bugging him.


----------



## florian (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks to akaio team


----------



## berlinka (Mar 24, 2010)

Normmatt, I hope you will read this. Again, thanks a lot for your work. I hope you are realizing that most people on this forum are really grateful, including me. I hope you also can understand that people who know nothing and just bought an Acekard (like myself) are really feeling they depend on you, because the official support is next to nil.

Maybe it's an idea to share your software knowledge with others so they can hopefully assist you, or maybe build their own version of the loader. 

I'm getting kind of tired of people who are constantly telling people to stop whining and to be patient. If there was a little bit of communication of how things are going this "whining"would not be nescesary. I for one have bought this card because it was supposed to be the best one out there. It's not strange to ask a question in the appropriate forum about this. Why don't the people who think we are whining just go somewhere else, because most of the people who went to the Wario Ware D.I.Y. topic the last couple of days were there BECAUSE of the saving problem. This is what a forum is for. To share information and talk about stuff. I suspect the people who accuse us of whining are just people who like accusing just for the sake of it. I don't like whining punks either, but for the most part this isn't whining....and to be honest if Normmatt is so easily annoyed I don't know what he thought to expect when he started this project in the first place.


----------



## Bitbyte (Mar 24, 2010)

Some information on cracking AP would be great


----------



## Killermech (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the hard work guys and don't let the whiners put your spirits down.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 24, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> ...Maybe it's an idea to share your software knowledge with others so they can hopefully assist you, or *maybe build their own version of the loader*....


I can see one small probem with this...WHO does Normmatt trust enough to give the info to to ensure that it doesn't get misused & altered so that AKAIO gets hacked again to run on other cards ???

If he gave out the info to how his loaders worked - then we could end up with several versions of 1.6 loaders from different people that fix only a particular game

Can you imagine it 
Some1 asks - '_Oh I've got 1.6 Loader dated 24.3.10 but 'xxxx' don't work_'
to which the reply would be - _'WHICH 1.6 loader dated 24.2.10 have you got - the one from Norm or Tom or Dick or Harry????, 'cos Tom's don't fix xxxx but fixes yyyy, while Dicks fixes xxx but not yyyy...'_ etc etc

By keeping all the info to himself and the AKAIO team - we can be assurred that the coding has been done to AKAIO specification EXACTLY

The next post about cracking AP might be a good idea - except for all we know the AP cracking is done within AKAIO main code & not in the loaders.
If you've regulary popped over to the AKAIO forums you've noticed that Normmatt 'cleared' several 'problem' games in one swoop - meaning the problem could've been a simple bug in AKAIO main code - once fixed it fixed several game in one go


----------



## ConJ (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet, thanks AKAIO team.I knew you'd come with goods!


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 24, 2010)

Many thanks for this release guys, much appreciated. ^^


----------



## adzix (Mar 24, 2010)

wow, that was fast, gonna try that right away.
thanks for that release, highly appreciated.


----------



## x0angelus0x (Mar 24, 2010)

Much love and respect to you Normatt. I appreciate all the work you had done for us.


----------



## Taijo (Mar 24, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Normmatt, I hope you will read this. Again, thanks a lot for your work. I hope you are realizing that most people on this forum are really grateful, including me. I hope you also can understand that people who know nothing and just bought an Acekard (like myself) are really feeling they depend on you, because the official support is next to nil.
> 
> Maybe it's an idea to share your software knowledge with others so they can hopefully assist you, or maybe build their own version of the loader.
> 
> I'm getting kind of tired of people who are constantly telling people to stop whining and to be patient. If there was a little bit of communication of how things are going this "whining"would not be nescesary. I for one have bought this card because it was supposed to be the best one out there. It's not strange to ask a question in the appropriate forum about this. Why don't the people who think we are whining just go somewhere else, because most of the people who went to the Wario Ware D.I.Y. topic the last couple of days were there BECAUSE of the saving problem. This is what a forum is for. To share information and talk about stuff. I suspect the people who accuse us of whining are just people who like accusing just for the sake of it. I don't like whining punks either, but for the most part this isn't whining....and to be honest if Normmatt is so easily annoyed I don't know what he thought to expect when he started this project in the first place.



This. Normmatt, when it comes to my DS gaming, you're my god. It's the same with a crapload of other people, I'm sure. What this guy says makes sense, more sense than countless "you're whining, shut up" posts.


----------



## KevInChester (Mar 24, 2010)

A big thank you to the AKAIO team


----------



## T-hug (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks! Great stuff!


----------



## Yuan (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks again AKAIO team.


----------



## robert91794 (Mar 24, 2010)

thank you AKAIO keep it up!


----------



## Bo Abobo (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the hard work Normatt! its much appreciated


----------



## Endscrypt (Mar 24, 2010)

WOW! New you guys could , Just didnt no if you would. Im Glag use did big shout out to all at TEAM AKAIO you know who you are 
THANX


----------



## Endscrypt (Mar 24, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Normmatt, I hope you will read this. Again, thanks a lot for your work. I hope you are realizing that most people on this forum are really grateful, including me. I hope you also can understand that people who know nothing and just bought an Acekard (like myself) are really feeling they depend on you, because the official support is next to nil.
> 
> Maybe it's an idea to share your software knowledge with others so they can hopefully assist you, or maybe build their own version of the loader.
> 
> I'm getting kind of tired of people who are constantly telling people to stop whining and to be patient. If there was a little bit of communication of how things are going this "whining"would not be nescesary. I for one have bought this card because it was supposed to be the best one out there. It's not strange to ask a question in the appropriate forum about this. Why don't the people who think we are whining just go somewhere else, because most of the people who went to the Wario Ware D.I.Y. topic the last couple of days were there BECAUSE of the saving problem. This is what a forum is for. To share information and talk about stuff. I suspect the people who accuse us of whining are just people who like accusing just for the sake of it. I don't like whining punks either, but for the most part this isn't whining....and to be honest if Normmatt is so easily annoyed I don't know what he thought to expect when he started this project in the first place.



Are you nuts, Then we would end up with a hundered fake loaders S/W etc dont be a silly billy lol


----------



## berlinka (Mar 24, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But WHY does the team (Normmatt I suppose) need to keep EVERYTHING to himself??? It's obvious now that he doesn't want to be rushed. People may not complain and are not "entitled" to anything.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey, is anyone else getting "Press B to continue" repeatedly when they boot their ROMs, or is it just me?

I keep bits of things like ndsfuckarm7_tempcode_mem or POKECRAP DETECTED or FUCKTHEPOLICE!!!!! mixed in with all of the technical information displayed.

Oh and yes, Wario Ware D.I.Y is working.


----------



## signz (Mar 24, 2010)

Finally the kiddonoobs stop crying (at least I hope they do...)


----------



## Bo Abobo (Mar 24, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Hey, is anyone else getting "Press B to continue" repeatedly when they boot their ROMs, or is it just me?
> 
> I keep bits of things like ndsfuckarm7_tempcode_mem or POKECRAP DETECTED or FUCKTHEPOLICE!!!!! mixed in with all of the technical information displayed.
> 
> Oh and yes, Wario Ware D.I.Y is working.



Yeah I've been getting that too, it wont let me load pokemon. Also my metroid zero mission save got deleted sad face.


----------



## xdf (Mar 24, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Hey, is anyone else getting "Press B to continue" repeatedly when they boot their ROMs, or is it just me?
> 
> I keep bits of things like ndsfuckarm7_tempcode_mem or POKECRAP DETECTED or FUCKTHEPOLICE!!!!! mixed in with all of the technical information displayed.
> 
> Oh and yes, Wario Ware D.I.Y is working.


Yep thats happening to me aswell.  Anyone know why?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 24, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I explained it above - If the info is given out then everyone who can program would produce their own versions of AKAIO & it's loaders, & if the programming isn't done right then further Bugs/Crashes etc will occur causing more headaches for the 'offical' development team - by keeping the programming/development team small there's less chance of this happening

Think of it this way - Why are Apple MACs more 'stable' than PC's ??

It's because a MAC is built one and only one way, using only one limited set of components
- while a PC has many different component made by many different manufacturer's made to slightly different specifications, all trying to 'work together' by using various drivers to allow each component to communicate with each OTHER component - & if a conflict of specifications occurs we end up with bugs/conflicts

If anyone remembers Win98 - how many times did they install a program THEN find out that another program they had didn't work because the required DLL wasn't the correct one  - this was because the newer program installed a dll overwritting the 'proper' dll that their older program needed - Well I do


----------



## Bitbyte (Mar 24, 2010)

CannonFoddr: most of the time the scene groups release a patch to remove (hex out) the AP, that's why it would be awesome if a cracker could write a short tutorial on how to debug, find and defeat the AP.


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 24, 2010)

xdf said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it possible the 'bits of things' are in the ARM7 file of the ROM you are using? You could try a different ROM of the game and see if that helps.

*Edit:* *Oh! and thanks Normatt and Team akAIO.* 
_Don't let the whinges wind you up just ignore them. For every person Whinging there are 20 or more of us waiting patiently who are grateful for your work._


----------



## HaloBenish (Mar 24, 2010)

Wario DIY won't load for me, the just hangs on the processing screen with the bar repeatedly emptying itself. I do not have a fake and every other game will boot for me.


----------



## cman1783 (Mar 24, 2010)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> Wario DIY won't load for me, the just hangs on the processing screen with the bar repeatedly emptying itself. I do not have a fake and every other game will boot for me.



Booted just fine for me.  The processing took awhile but I believe it's from the size of the save file.


----------



## HaloBenish (Mar 24, 2010)

The game auto set its file size to 256M and changing that to auto got it to boot and save fine but the game crashes every time I try to boot into a DIY thing...

EDIT: Doing anything forces it to crash...
EDIT 2: Deleting it and re-extracting it and having it manually set to 256M seems to have fixed it.


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 24, 2010)

Praise Normmatt!


----------



## thaddius (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet deal!

That was fast. I'm gonna go read in French now.


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks Normatt


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Mar 24, 2010)

good job Normmat and the rest of the AKAIO team


----------



## Cybermage (Mar 24, 2010)

AKAIO is the best keep it up norm and team.


----------



## grimtooth (Mar 24, 2010)

to this point i didn't need to apply any fixes or change rom settings for any game. everything works flawless.

*kudos to the akaio team, keep up the good work. :-)*


----------



## Achilles (Mar 24, 2010)

xdf said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was having the same problem too. When I installed RC2 I overwrote the loader with the one that's up at http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/ but I think that loader is some kind of debug loader. If you go back to the loader that's in the RC2 .rar file, everything works fine.


----------



## IgiveUgas (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!


----------



## acturus (Mar 24, 2010)

Achilles said:
			
		

> xdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here, i had to delete the old loader instead of overwriting it to get it to work properly, now it works perfectly!


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 24, 2010)

Okay, i deleted the old Wario Ware D.I.Y i had, started up . Made my first game and then i tried start it again.
Freeze! So i re-botted it and tried selecting upper left room, shelf on right and Freeze!.

Do i need to set the save file type manualy?


----------



## thatguy123 (Mar 24, 2010)

is warioware DIY save 256M (32MB)?? that's huge man

Thanks Normatt and Team akaio


----------



## cyberninja (Mar 24, 2010)

Excellent news, keep up the good work AKAIO!!!


----------



## saxamo (Mar 24, 2010)

On the day of my two midterms. Damn you akaio team!!!


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 24, 2010)

Great job guys!


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you very much ! 
I'm a fairly new (happy) user of AK2i ( it's not my first card by all means ), and I couldn't be happier.
Great work, great(unofficial) support !


----------



## XFelixX (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks AKAIO!


----------



## imlgl (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the update, but why does it tell me to keep pressing B when i load the rom with the new loader?


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 24, 2010)

imlgl said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update, but why does it tell me to keep pressing B when i load the rom with the new loader?



Apparently because the loader from here is a debug loader, whilst the loader that's pre-packaged will work like before, with no b-button input.

I made that mistake too, it would be helpful if a note was appended to the first post.


----------



## rommy667 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot def the best firm by a long shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im not getting that "B" issue so its someting on your side some setting id say........


----------



## zebulunn (Mar 24, 2010)

First update since switching card.. Thank you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 24, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> But WHY does the team (Normmatt I suppose) need to keep EVERYTHING to himself??? It's obvious now that he doesn't want to be rushed. People may not complain and are not "entitled" to anything.



I'd say it's probably because it's a private project.  What everyone complaining about Normmatt not releasing fixes within a day and not giving "enough information" seem to be forgetting is that AKAIO is not the official firmware.  While it's slick, incredibly well written and kicks the official firmwares ass on every level it's still a homebrew project.  All the complaints about speed of updates and lack of information should be directing it towards the Acekard team themselves, them being the official team and all.


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok is my cart a fake Acekard 2.1 HW 80? It doesn't say it's a clone when it boots up in RC2 and like before it just freezes, when you boot a rom on a green loading screen. Should I get a replacement? Or are these really clones?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 24, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> Ok is my cart a fake Acekard 2.1 HW 80? It doesn't say it's a clone when it boots up in RC2 and like before it just freezes, when you boot a rom on a green loading screen. Should I get a replacement? Or are these really clones?


IIMO i would say you've got a dodgy Ak2.1

IF the 'clone' message isn't coming up & you still having trouble with it 'freezing' - that's possibly the only other thing it could be


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh yeah forgot it has clips. It isn't held together by glue.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 24, 2010)

Great thanks AKAIO Team keep moving forward guys


----------



## nehe32 (Mar 24, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but no..Firstly, not every other coder besides the AKAIO team is stupid, incompetent or can't follow simple releasing procedures. Normmatt isn't the be-all and end-all of coders. If the AKAIO team released the source, then only good could come from it. Firstly, game fixes could be fixed faster, they could then be submitted to the AKAIO team to be included in their next official release (lessening the work the team does), else they could be released on an independent basis  (depending on the license that came with the source) and people would know these aren't official and therefore could be buggy. I don't see a problem with this.

Secondly, your analogy is completely wrong. Your statement here "It's because a MAC is built one and only one way, using only one limited set of components" is true but not in the context of the analogy, this is _hardware_, not software which is what we should be comparing. The reason Macs, in your opinion, are more 'stable' than Windows (don't use the term PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can compile a version of Gentoo for any PC if you want a full OS that is customized to your hardware) if due to the standardization of hardware, however Acekard's hardware is standardized across all Acekards (well, except for the R.P.G etc methinks), if the AKAIO source was only used to update and make releases for the Acekard then your point is irrelevant.  Even if someone did try to port it to another flashcart, I'm sure people using it would be weary of it and not expect it to be as fully fledged as the original, so I see no problem with this. Also, if the AKAIO team simply released a license with the source stating they don't want unofficial ports to other flashcarts then I'm sure people would comply. 

That's just my opinion though. I am a new Acekard user and I love AKAIO and respect Normmatt and the team. Also, I believe in open-source philosophies as you have probably detected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tl;dr your argument boils down to, People beside the AKAIO team are too stupid to code properly and will release something buggy and crap. Also, the public is too stupid to handle a buggy, unofficial AKAIO ported to another card and this would cause problems for the official AKAIO team (for some reason) even though it would be pretty obvious the releaser and the AKAIO team are seperate entities


----------



## afro193 (Mar 24, 2010)

So the loaders from the prepackaged RC2 are the same as the ones on http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/ but without the debug info?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 24, 2010)

The Actel 2i's do in fact work with this release. I'm assuming this is AKAIO Team's official stance on the Actel 2i's?


----------



## bug2000 (Mar 24, 2010)

I guess nobody noticed?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *• Show error screen on boot if your using a clone.*
> • Added Korean language (Thanks cherries4u).
> • Added Czech language (Thanks penthaler).
> • Fixed hiddenFileNames ini bug.
> *• Now shows an error if a clone is detected.*



Would anyone please tell me the difference?


----------



## dmentd (Mar 24, 2010)

afro193 said:
			
		

> So the loaders from the prepackaged RC2 are the same as the ones on http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/ but without the debug info?



Yup.....You only need to update loaders from the site when only a new loader is released.  When you are downloading a whole new software update there is no need to update the loaders from the site as they are packaged in the software release.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 24, 2010)

nehe32 said:
			
		

> tl;dr your argument boils down to, People beside the AKAIO team are too stupid to code properly and will release something buggy and crap. Also, the public is too stupid to handle a buggy, unofficial AKAIO ported to another card and this would cause problems for the official AKAIO team (for some reason) even though it would be pretty obvious the releaser and the AKAIO team are seperate entities



At the end of the day it's entirely up to Normmatt and Smiths.  They choose not to open source it, it's as simple as that.  Why not harass the official Acekard team to open source their firmware/loader?


----------



## Sabregod (Mar 24, 2010)

bug2000 said:
			
		

> I guess nobody noticed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're both the same. And i guess people only care about Compatibility Fixes


----------



## Another World (Mar 24, 2010)

@nehe32

you don't know anything about what is going on with the development of akaio. stop guessing and try talking to the devs before you make statements about coding that could and won't ever happen for obvious reasons. the acekard 2 sources are closed, its an issue with a korean release, which you can take it up with team acekard. you mention coding, and if you code, would you honestly want someone else to write updates for your application? you risk the potential problem of poor coding procedures, more bugs, headaches, creating a standardized way to write updates, implementation issues, time tables, user error based on code you didn’t’ write, etc. you also mentioned game fixes, perhaps you don’t know that norm and yellow wood goblin have fixes out within a hour of a rom being dumped (not released). the public doesn't get to see the fixes that quickly because the people beg way to much, probably because the akaio team is very accessible. with begging comes complaints, with complaints come incorrectly debugged bug reports, which waste time. however, this is not always the case. loader updates for previous version came out very quickly. it is only recently when the new “must have” rom is dumped that everyone complains. if you think akaio is the only one in the wario ware/pokemon spotlight you should poke around on some of the other firmware forums. every 12 yr old is bitching about these roms, their outdated firmware, and how poorly made patches do not work.

you talk about the acekard hardware as being standardized but it is not. the ak+, ak2, ak2.1 (all 3 versions), ak2i, and rpg all have used different hardware. in theory the applications work across platforms but this is not guaranteed. hardware differences include anything from a different pcb, a small fat map, onboard nor ram, different chips (for all cards), different msd slots, etc. we understand that the goal of acekard is to continually make the product better with change, but this has not always been the case. think back to the 2.1 fat error, the recent 2.1 hardware faults, the poor state of the rpg nor, etc. all of these things affect the application and may not allow it to perform correctly on each instance of the acekard.

if you want to code your own loader project take a look at the open-sources for the rpg firmware. if you want to get involved with akaio then start a conversation with the devs and prove you can work on the project. otherwise leave the conjecture at the door.

i'm not attacking you i'm just trying to make a point that you are stating opinions without any fact to back them up. i am not an expert, by any means, on akaio or the acekard, but i have been talking to norm, smiths, gelu, and yellow wood goblin, on a daily basis since v1.2 came out. a little knowledge can go a long way, you should idle in #acekard and get involved in the conversation.

-another world


----------



## Anakir (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm just curious as to why its so important to leave the clones out? I understand that supporting the original creators of AceKard is important since this firmware is specifically aimed towards those, but it causes more trouble as well since there will be people who want to support the AceKard team and purchase one only to find out its fake in the end; in the end they will complain or be whiny.

But yeah, I'm just curious. I have a legit one so I'm glad I didn't get a clone/fake. I hope the other 2 I placed an order for my friends aren't fakes/clones. I'm not gonna deal with them being whiny if it was.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks 'Another world' for the info (or may I call it backup): I admit I DO know nothing about the development etc of anything but tried to explain why the AKAIO team will never 'just hand out the info'
Perhaps I could've done it better


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Mar 24, 2010)

I wanna buy an Acekard 2i, just because a lot of people seem to have it. I'm saving up to get one


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 24, 2010)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> I wanna buy an Acekard 2i, just because a lot of people seem to have it. I'm saving up to get one


It's only $15, how long can it take to save?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 24, 2010)

I"m not active anymore so far but i log on to send you a *Big thanks* _guys_ for this new _just-in-time_ *team release* ( Let's take time to salute Normmatt, Smiths, gelu, yellow.wood.goblin ... not to forget others God Coders for making IT possible and of course all others people involved including some beta testers with a special mention for the forum presence to  _Another World_ I like to read some news without digging to much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

I'm cheated with an old dusty RPG but i really appreciate the long term support and the latest french fix was unexpected even if i saw it was done so far ^^. By the way it looks like the infamous "W" freezes on "loading" on my RPG ( the same dump works just fine with my cyclods V1.58 final). It try different save sizes If someone can confirm this or not ... Just to let you know. 

Keep it up guys ;-)


----------



## panic14 (Mar 24, 2010)

great i got it working! thanks all!

but now i have one last problem. i got a different version of the rom thinking i can use the .sav file from the other rom, but when i turn it on (pokemon SS), it goes straight to where you make your save and creates a new . SAV file

how do i make it read the other .SAV file?


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Mar 24, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ShadowLink92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my family isn't doing too well on money, but I only need $5 more if it is $15. Where did you see it was $15 anyway?


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice release, thanks guys.


----------



## imlgl (Mar 24, 2010)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its $15.10 on gamekool.com with free shipping worldwide.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 24, 2010)

Sabregod said:
			
		

> And i guess people only care about Compatibility Fixes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is nobody can predict the future.  You may be programming something and think you're a few lines away from completing it, only to find at the last second there's a bug that requires you to rewrite 100 lines of code, so you've got to delay it... then another bug crops up, and you have to delay it again.  That's just going to piss people off if you told them it'll be ready on day X, and it's not actually released until X+10.

Then what about early releases?  _Then people will start expecting them early or exactly on-time_ and will bug the developers and/or throw bitchfits if it's a day late.

Blizzard doesn't even give a release date for Diablo 3 / Starcraft 2, because they know that *putting out a solid bug-free product is more important than getting it done by a specific day*, it's in their FAQ.
http://us.blizzard.com/diablo3/faq/?rhtml=y#3_1

If you've never programmed anything like this, then you're in no position to tell a programmer how to do his own damn work.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 24, 2010)

panic14 said:
			
		

> great i got it working! thanks all!
> 
> but now i have one last problem. i got a different version of the rom thinking i can use the .sav file from the other rom, but when i turn it on (pokemon SS), it goes straight to where you make your save and creates a new . SAV file
> 
> how do i make it read the other .SAV file?




Make sure it has the EXACT name of the rom.


----------



## synergy_solid (Mar 24, 2010)

panic14 said:
			
		

> great i got it working! thanks all!
> 
> but now i have one last problem. i got a different version of the rom thinking i can use the .sav file from the other rom, but when i turn it on (pokemon SS), it goes straight to where you make your save and creates a new . SAV file
> 
> how do i make it read the other .SAV file?



Have you verified that your save files end in .SAV and not NDS.SAV?  You can change the save extention in the system options > file system setting screen.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a weird issue with the new WarioWare game
I updated the firmware..I went to the game and it starts just fine, then I have to go and create a monster which I did, but as soon as I do that and it wario says that I have talent and it goes 3,2,1..then the screen goes black and thats it..anyone have that issue..Im on the latest AKAIO firmware


----------



## MadClaw (Mar 24, 2010)

*Thanks AKAIO team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Trygle12 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Normatt and crew...


Appreciate all the work.


----------



## Djermegandre (Mar 24, 2010)

Ooh, another AKAIO release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, everyone at the hard working team~


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Mar 24, 2010)

imlgl said:
			
		

> ShadowLink92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## deathking (Mar 24, 2010)

well done akaio
will test soon - shin megami and wario for the win
also happy you guys fixed the games like tracey beaker and gaint mutants


----------



## ZackyKun (Mar 24, 2010)

Does this PREVENT use on a fake cart?
or does it just acknowledge fakes for you?


----------



## pesaroso (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmm, none of my game saves works now :/ Luckily I backed'em all up before formatting the card and installing the 1.6 RC2-release.

Tried Zelda and GTA:CW for now, both games just created a new game. For Zelda to work, I had to transfer the old save again, select ROM properties in the menu, and choose "unknown/auto" on savefile-size. Haven't checked my newly saved file if it's bigger/smaller or whatnot for now.
My rom was named xpa-lzst.nds, and the savefile XPA-LZST.SAV.. Since I read in the RC1-thread that this might cause a problem, I tried transfer the save again and rename it to xpa-lzst.sav, but still - same thing.

Anyone got an idea? I don't want to go through all my games selecting auto on filesize, and besides; that might fuck up the savefiles for later, right?

Regards, and thank you AKAIO, can't wait to play WWIY!


----------



## WDragon (Mar 25, 2010)

A big thank to Normatt and anyone who help.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 25, 2010)

ZackyKun said:
			
		

> Does this PREVENT use on a fake cart?
> or does it just acknowledge fakes for you?



You can't use it on fakes, doesn't work.


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Mar 25, 2010)

pesaroso said:
			
		

> Hmm, none of my game saves works now :/ Luckily I backed'em all up before formatting the card and installing the 1.6 RC2-release.
> 
> Tried Zelda and GTA:CW for now, both games just created a new game. For Zelda to work, I had to transfer the old save again, select ROM properties in the menu, and choose "unknown/auto" on savefile-size. Haven't checked my newly saved file if it's bigger/smaller or whatnot for now.
> My rom was named xpa-lzst.nds, and the savefile XPA-LZST.SAV.. Since I read in the RC1-thread that this might cause a problem, I tried transfer the save again and rename it to xpa-lzst.sav, but still - same thing.
> ...



had the exact same issue with Zelda and GTA.


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 25, 2010)

i love the updates to acekard, and i love to patiently wait for them, usually i will ask if a game works, if it doesnt ill wait for the next update to fix the game, im in no rush to play a game that needs ap fix


----------



## Manton (Mar 25, 2010)

Was excited to see the update, but now all of my saved game files have stopped working. I've tried renaming the files, using .sav and .SAV, but nothing seems to work. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 25, 2010)

have you tried reformating your SD card,? or checking to see if its a nds.sav?


----------



## Manton (Mar 25, 2010)

Tried more than one SD card, it's not nds.sav either. I've tried moving over a backup of my Soul Silver save, but it won't load that either.


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 25, 2010)

idk ill try mine out soon, i havent done the update but ill eventually do it, i hope my savs work i really hate to do spirit tracks and ss again


----------



## Another World (Mar 25, 2010)

pesaroso said:
			
		

> Hmm, none of my game saves works now :/ Luckily I backed'em all up before formatting the card and installing the 1.6 RC2-release.
> 
> Tried Zelda and GTA:CW for now, both games just created a new game. For Zelda to work, I had to transfer the old save again, select ROM properties in the menu, and choose "unknown/auto" on savefile-size. Haven't checked my newly saved file if it's bigger/smaller or whatnot for now.
> My rom was named xpa-lzst.nds, and the savefile XPA-LZST.SAV.. Since I read in the RC1-thread that this might cause a problem, I tried transfer the save again and rename it to xpa-lzst.sav, but still - same thing.
> ...



try deleting the optionslist.bin if it is in root. though this problem was fixed, maybe there are still bugs. that file can easily become corrupt and cause small but annoying firmware issues.

-another world


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Mar 25, 2010)

THX! AKAIO Team!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Does this block Fakes or only say "U're using a piece of fake shi*!"?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 25, 2010)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> THX! AKAIO Team!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I wanted to know [See post #13]


----------



## imlgl (Mar 25, 2010)

I think it will block it, thats what a reply back a page said.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 25, 2010)

imlgl said:
			
		

> I think it will block it, thats what a reply back a page said.


But the first post states  'Show error screen on boot if your using a clone'
I'm just curious to what the screen actually looks like 

Is it just a text message like '*You've got a cR4p card*' or would it be a jumble of text (Like you see on Moonshell when it boots)


----------



## mokoyfab (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello,

i've a problem with my ak2i. I've just change my ak2loader.nds by the same of RC2. I've no message on screen boot, but when i want play a game, i've white screen on the two screens...Someone have an idea?

Thanks !


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Mar 25, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> pesaroso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also updated to RC2 and my Pokemon Heart Gold save doesnt work.
I dont have a optionslist.bin anywhere.
The cheats that came with it dont work.


----------



## girugamarc (Mar 25, 2010)

what's with the way games boot now? You have to continuously press B and whatnot


----------



## Another World (Mar 25, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> what's with the way games boot now? You have to continuously press B and whatnot



what are you talking about?

-another world


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm a bit late on the ball, but thanks again, AKAIO!

On another note, I'll admit I have been a bit complainy about releases. That's what Warioware: DIY will do to you if you aren't careful. Sorry, Normmatt.


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 25, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> girugamarc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think some people have managed to download the debug version of akAIO instead of the release.
Try the version from Official Website. find the link just above the "Don't piss me off" warning. Gbatemp front page has lin as well.


----------



## girugamarc (Mar 25, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah...that must be it then. lol


----------



## ericling (Mar 26, 2010)

Does it fix the small and capital letter of SAV,sav bug?


----------



## Akothegreat (Mar 26, 2010)

I want to ask, why just now korean? I thought there some issues and not implementing it in the past


----------



## Smiths (Mar 26, 2010)

yay for Norm he did it all I didn't help with RC2... except updating some menus and wifi internals


----------



## Camalach (Mar 26, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> I have a weird issue with the new WarioWare game
> I updated the firmware..I went to the game and it starts just fine, then I have to go and create a monster which I did, but as soon as I do that and it wario says that I have talent and it goes 3,2,1..then the screen goes black and thats it..anyone have that issue..Im on the latest AKAIO firmware


I have the same issue. Can anyone help?


----------



## Camalach (Mar 26, 2010)

Camalach said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind, I just had to wait like a minute. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Cryoburner (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, I've been using AKAIO for some time, and I've noticed an issue with Morning Timer 1.3 in the AKAIO 1.6 release candidates, related to the new soft-reset features.  Having soft-reset for homebrew is a great addition, but it seems to prevent Morning Timer from booting when enabled, forcing me to disable soft-reset entirely.  Whether I choose the IRQ or SWI hook method, Morning Timer detects a 'fatal error' at startup.  I noticed a mention of incompatibility with Libnds in another thread, so perhaps this is related to that.  I wouldn't mind if soft-reset didn't work in the program, but preventing a regularly used application from booting entirely means I need to keep the feature completely disabled.

If it's an issue that's not easily fixable, it might be nice to have a limited version of the 'rom settings' menu available for homebrew as well, so that soft-reset could be disabled for those specific programs where it may cause problems.


----------



## Emdudeman1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey um... i just updated with this, and now none of my roms are loading. I Just get the processing bar for a lot longer than normal then 2 white screens. Tried it with all my roms on there and i get the same thing.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 28, 2010)

Update manually, not wirelessly, and update everything (except the UI/skins folder) including the akmenu4.nds file.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cryoburner said:
			
		

> Hi, I've been using AKAIO for some time, and I've noticed an issue with Morning Timer 1.3 in the AKAIO 1.6 release candidates, related to the new soft-reset features.  Having soft-reset for homebrew is a great addition, but it seems to prevent Morning Timer from booting when enabled, forcing me to disable soft-reset entirely.  Whether I choose the IRQ or SWI hook method, Morning Timer detects a 'fatal error' at startup.  I noticed a mention of incompatibility with Libnds in another thread, so perhaps this is related to that.  I wouldn't mind if soft-reset didn't work in the program, but preventing a regularly used application from booting entirely means I need to keep the feature completely disabled.
> 
> If it's an issue that's not easily fixable, it might be nice to have a limited version of the 'rom settings' menu available for homebrew as well, so that soft-reset could be disabled for those specific programs where it may cause problems.


It can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 push y over the homebrew to open the rom properties then change the rom settings for soft reset from default to disabled.


----------



## Cryoburner (Mar 28, 2010)

supersonic5000 said:
			
		

> It can. : P push y over the homebrew to open the rom properties then change the rom settings for soft reset from default to disabled.



Are you sure you're not thinking of commercial roms?  I get no such option for homebrew in AKAIO 1.6 RC2.  The Properties menu only contains a 'Shortcut' button and an 'OK' button.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 28, 2010)

Cryoburner said:
			
		

> supersonic5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmed, there's no menu for homebrew since homebrew historically didn't need anything in that menu.


----------



## oooo (Mar 28, 2010)

cant play saga2 translation patch.


----------



## Ryu Sparda (Mar 28, 2010)

I am excused for troubling you. On Acekard 2i with FIRMWARE AKAIO 1.6 RC1 and RC2 while pressing A+B+down, the  games went to the menu without problems, but all options - a theme, and other options,  are set to default. And saves in .SAV FORMAT can't be readed, but the new .sav to be created. In "Advance Wars Dual Strike" and other games not to play now. WTF?  And sorry for my english


----------



## Rydian (Mar 28, 2010)

Rename .SAV to .sav.


----------



## Ryu Sparda (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG Renaming has helped lol))) Thanks Rydian. But what about this ''while pressing L+R+A+B+down, all options - a theme, and other options, are set to default''??? For example any theme becomes Adv. EvoR after pressing L+R+A+B+down (Not A+B+down sorry)


----------



## Primenay13 (Mar 28, 2010)

LMAO at the message at the top of the AKAIO forums!!!


----------



## Ryu Sparda (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't see(((


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 28, 2010)

Primenay13 said:
			
		

> LMAO at the message at the top of the AKAIO forums!!!


That's good to know - Now piss off!!!


----------



## thexassassin (Mar 29, 2010)

hg/ss random freezing is fixed by the custom cyclods evo loader but the game loading is slow as hell..


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 29, 2010)

thexassassin said:
			
		

> hg/ss random freezing is fixed by the custom cyclods evo loader but the game loading is slow as hell..


???? This is for Acekard and AKAIO 1.6RC2 discussion - so why is CycloDS being mentioned ????


----------



## Codify (Mar 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> • Show error screen on boot if your using a clone.
> 
> • Now shows an error if a clone is detected.



Why is this? The AKAIO team don't like people pirating Acekards, but they are happy to support pirated games?

Doesn't affect me, I've got a genuine Acekard, but it just seems a bit hypocritical. IIRC the AKAIO team have nothing to do with the official Acekard people, so why do they care if Acekard is losing sales to clone companies?


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Mar 30, 2010)

Codify said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't you heard of "honour among pirates"? Pirates don't like it when other pirates try to steal their glory. If you slaved for hours to create something, regardless whether it was illegal or not, would you like it if someone just came up and took all your hard work and claimed credit for it? I don't know why Normatt and AKAIO team are releasing firmwares without any  monetary return but the least we can do is credit them for the work they do.

Oh yeah and thanks Team AKAIO.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 30, 2010)

A quote from me in another thread.



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> A quote from me in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which IMHO is a shame - as I'm willing to pay them for all the hard work they've done in the past


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 30, 2010)

so this is what i am doing, backed up my files, now i put the 1.6 rc2 and the new menu file onto my card, and ill run the update loaders, but what i am wondering is has anyone had any problem with save files doing the update this way?


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Mar 30, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> so this is what i am doing, backed up my files, now i put the 1.6 rc2 and the new menu file onto my card, and ill run the update loaders, but what i am wondering is has anyone had any problem with save files doing the update this way?



I had some problems with my chrono trigger save but it works after i copied and pasted it a second time.


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd like to recommend something to the new akAIO ver. From what I know,in the official firmware you can choose the sav file,like really browse it. And on akAIO you can't do it.I had some bad experience with the saves. So if this would be added to the next version akAIO it would be great. 
Cheers.


----------



## Kiekoes (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice, I can finally play Alice in Wonderland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A thank you to the creator


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Apr 2, 2010)

it shows an error at boot but when I re-copy the firmware, it's fine. It's kinda annoying if it shows errors at start up when your card is genuine. Not a big deal if the update is not frequently as this only happens eveytime you plug it into the USB


----------



## linkinworm (Apr 3, 2010)

if people moan so much, go buy the f-ing game if you care so much that something dont work. instead of bugging the devs that make it work eventualy, how can people expect any progess if the devs just go yea this game dont work, so were just gona add this and hope for the best, then were gona get 1000 complaints and have to quick fix it again. 

the downfall to kids that pirate everything


----------



## Diosoth (Apr 7, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> A quote from me in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see how this applies, unless the clone cards come with a Micro SD stick pre-loaded with the firmware. The Acekard lacks any such software on it as do bootleg cards. They're making money off the Acekard name in that case and nothing else.


I like how this release switches menu text back to upper/lower case. The all caps of 1.5 was annoying, especially cycling through skin folders.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 7, 2010)

They're making money off the AKAIO firmware because the updated firmware is what allows new games with AP to run.  Programming firmware that can bypass AP takes a lot of work, and a lot of "knowing what you're doing".

If you can't program the firmware and bypass the AP then you don't have a flash cart that can play games with AP.  Most new games have AP.

Clones, instead, sell a cart that works with another company's firmware, so whoever's selling the cart can sell a working system to the user without having to do any of the programming work themselves, they just tell the user to use AKAIO.

1 - A professional gaming programmer gets paid by the company for making the game, before it ever goes to stores, so piracy does not directly affect their profit from a game they made, they could care less.  The AKAIO programmers do not get paid at all, there's no compensation for their work other than recognition.

2 - When a game is pirated it's obvious the pirate did not make it.  When a clone uses official firmware, they're taking the results of all the hard work and the credit for themselves.  The AKAIO team loses the recognition.

3 - In a general sense, if an official cart has clones using their firmware, and the official cart's support does, the clone's does as well since the clone makers weren't actually doing any of the programming/updates themselves.  Then instead of just one dead cart, you have at least 2.


----------



## Cybermage (Apr 10, 2010)

so i don't know if this has been reported yet but when i try to play soma bringer after it the "loading" screen it justs goes black and locks up my ds i have a 2i /w latest loaders on a ndsl


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Cybermage said:
			
		

> so i don't know if this has been reported yet but when i try to play soma bringer after it the "loading" screen it justs goes black and locks up my ds i have a 2i /w latest loaders on a ndsl


I have a dsi xl, ak2i(1.4), akAIO 1.6 RC2 and I never updated my loaders im using the translation and the games works perfect for me


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 10, 2010)

Cybermage said:
			
		

> so i don't know if this has been reported yet but when i try to play soma bringer after it the "loading" screen it justs goes black and locks up my ds i have a 2i /w latest loaders on a ndsl



working fine for me


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 14, 2010)

many thanks. AKAIO team


----------



## pjmorie (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi all, just wondering has anyone got 'Star Wars The Clone Wars Jedi Alliance' working on AKAIO 1.6RC2
During loading the 'loading' text turns red - do you have to change some settings to get it working?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 15, 2010)

pjmorie said:
			
		

> Hi all, just wondering has anyone got 'Star Wars The Clone Wars Jedi Alliance' working on AKAIO 1.6RC2
> During loading the 'loading' text turns red - do you have to change some settings to get it working?


Have you tried turning off the cheats/softreset options in AKAIO 1.6RC2 ?? (they're switched on by default) - I've known some games have trouble with these switched on


----------



## pjmorie (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> pjmorie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried that and the same result. Game loads and when I select 'Start' from the main menu screens just go black. Seems to work on the R4 with the latest release of the Wood 1.05 kernal which is based on the Acekard RPG so taught it might work with the AK2i.


----------



## kidi3 (Apr 25, 2010)

I installed the firmware, but i can't use codes that i have acktivated..


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 25, 2010)

cheat codes?


----------



## kidi3 (Apr 25, 2010)

yes


----------



## florian (May 8, 2010)

akaio is red and dead


----------



## Rydian (May 8, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> akaio is red and dead


Why do you say that?


----------



## florian (May 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




because no update and many games not work its to bad


----------



## Jemlee (May 8, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> akaio is red and dead



...you're kidding right?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 8, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> because no update and many games not work its to bad



LoL. There are VERY few games that do not work, and those are being worked on for possible fixes in RC3.


----------



## Rydian (May 8, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The normmatt.com forums show that many of the reported non-working games are confirmed fixes, in fact.


----------



## camurso_ (May 12, 2010)

pjmorie said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing happens to me... I gave up trying to play that game...


----------



## bk1325 (May 13, 2010)

Does this kill fakes or just say your using a fake


----------



## Rydian (May 13, 2010)

It says you're using a fake and then presumably doesn't let you run AKAIO.


----------



## bk1325 (May 13, 2010)

So in a nutshell it doesn't kill fakes it just stops it from running this version of akaio but you could still go back to the previous version right?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 13, 2010)

Here's hoping to RC3 soon, looks like Wood is starting to creep up on us with compatibility updates.


----------



## evilhomura89 (May 14, 2010)

nvm..got it working d


----------



## pjmorie (May 14, 2010)

Hi all, anyone else notice that '4323: Style Boutique' no longer loads with 1.6 RC2? Just loads to white screens but works OK on RC1

I see that this is also reported on the AKAIO Official Fourm.


----------



## florian (May 18, 2010)

this linker is dead i think


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 2, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> this linker is dead i think


It is not a linker but a firmware and Stop bullshit please AKAOI & Wood are the best firmwares out of this little world, both based on the old source code others used to0...

Just to let you know AKAOI 1.7 is out and alive


----------

